# RED40 flame and rocks



## Mrfire (May 25, 2011)

I have a RED40 in which the unit has a very blue flame. The orifice and gas pressures are correct. The venting is the basic up and out approved by the manual. What I'm seeing is that flame is leaning back and is very blue.
The other concern that I'm seeing is it appears the the clear rocks in this unit are melting. Has any one else seen this issue and if so how did you correct it?


----------



## Fsappo (May 25, 2011)

I've never seen or heard or melting rocks.  Blue flame is normally corrected by adjusting the air shutter.  If its not something your comfortable with diagnosing, you could certainly see if the fireplace shop you bought it from would come by for a service call.  If its new, they may even do it for free.


----------



## fxst (May 25, 2011)

Hi, just curious and trying to learn- does  a blue flame mean too little or too much air- as regulated by the air shutter...  Thanks Mike


----------



## Fsappo (May 25, 2011)

A blue flame can be made more yellow by adding air to the mix.  It is a case by case basis and a matter of proffesional evaluation what is "too much" or "too little" blue.


----------



## Garjan111 (May 25, 2011)

I think you mean less air for more yellow.

Gary


----------



## DAKSY (May 26, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> A blue flame can be made more yellow by adding air to the mix.  It is a case by case basis and a matter of proffesional evaluation what is "too much" or "too little" blue.




HUH?!?!?! Franks, Franks, Franks.... :red:


----------



## Fsappo (May 26, 2011)

Errp.  Sorry about that guys!  See, typing at work while on the phone is a bad idea.

At least it brough Bob out to play.  See Bob, I am unfit to man the Gas forums.  Slip of the keyboard there fellas.  Anyhow, the OP would have known pretty quick after making the adjustments that I was 100% wrong.


----------



## DAKSY (May 26, 2011)

[quote author="Franks" date="1306424320"]!  See, typing at work while on the phone is a bad idea.quote]

Not a "multitasker" eh, Franks? The ole "walk & chew gum issue?" LOL


----------



## Garjan111 (May 26, 2011)

Well, you did have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. hehe

Gary


----------



## heat seeker (May 26, 2011)

Garjan111 said:
			
		

> Well, you did have a 50/50 chance of getting it right. hehe
> 
> Gary



Which, for me, means a 90% chance of getting it wrong!  :roll:


----------



## jtp10181 (May 27, 2011)

What model do you have exactly? The model specifies your light and refractory options, as each unit is custom made to order.

Are you 100% sure the glass is clipped on properly?

The only instances I have heard of melting rocks is if they are hanging over the burner ports. There should be a lip in the tray which keeps the rocks away from the burner, but you also need to make sure they are not hanging over past the lip, or laying on the burner.

Who installed the fireplace and venting? Are we 100% sure the venting is properly installed and connected?

What kind of a building is this in? Normal residential? Commercial? If the building under negative pressure at all?


----------



## Mrfire (May 27, 2011)

This is the glass media not the actual fireplace glass for the fireplace. Any further ideas.


----------



## jtp10181 (May 28, 2011)

JC93 said:
			
		

> This is the glass media not the actual fireplace glass for the fireplace. Any further ideas.



I know....

And if you would answer ALL my questions I can possibly provider further help.

Also wondering what the dealer has to say?


----------

